# Carter lifts Magic over Garnett, Celtics



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Kevin Garnett missed last season's playoff series against Orlando with a knee injury. Rasheed Wallace signed with Boston after it was over. But the Magic made a key offseason pickup of their own. Vince Carter scored 10 of his 26 points in the fourth quarter, including a tiebreaking fadeaway jumper with 2:33 left to give Orlando an 83-78 victory over Boston on Friday night. Carter, who came to Orlando in the offseason as part of a five-player trade, took 29 shots, a season high and his most in almost three years.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10406354/Carter-lifts-Magic-over-Garnett,-Celtics


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

very satisfying win in Boston!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He had too many turnovers, but came up big when needed


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He settled for far too many unbalanced shots, and made some silly turnovers, but that'll all come with time for me, he'll be a great asset to this time in the post-season.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I like what Carter was doing besides the bad turnovers. He was trying a lot of on the move mid range jumper in games. That was more like the Kobe Byrant style. If everyone notice Carter was usually too strong with his jumper rather than "not having the legs." Carter is going to need to make those shots on a consistent basis but how will he improve his shots? Do we think he was just having an off night or that is not his game?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm glad he actually showed the aggressiveness to put up 29 shots. this is the Vince that Orlando can go far with.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

John said:


> I like what Carter was doing besides the bad turnovers. He was trying a lot of on the move mid range jumper in games. That was more like the Kobe Byrant style. If everyone notice Carter was usually too strong with his jumper rather than "not having the legs." Carter is going to need to make those shots on a consistent basis but how will he improve his shots? Do we think he was just having an off night or that is not his game?


Well a couple of his misses were end of the clock heaves and he missed 2 bunnies @ the rim, so i dont think he was necessarily playing outside of his game.... He was a little sloppy at times with his handle and i'd say took maybe 2 or 3 ill advised jumpers, but for the most part it was a good performance with how he closed it.


----------

